# Smoked deer hearts



## crazymoon (Nov 17, 2018)

I love a smoked deer heart and 2 hearts is even bettter!






Cleaned all the fat off of them and coated with olive oil and a spicy rub.





I smoked them at 250* for about 4 hours with two hours of hickory chips .IT was 170 ish hard to get an accurate temp on a heart ! :)





They are quite tasty hot but also make a good snack on a cracker with cheese when cold.





Thanks for looking ! CM


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2018)

Never had one before, but they sure look good!
Al


----------



## vgene (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks CM! I have always left the heart in the gut pile...but don't feel good about it. I'll be smokin a few up this fall:)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 17, 2018)

yum yum looks awesome crazymoon.

Warren


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 17, 2018)

Never had one but looks great! I don’t hunt but my brother in law does. We plan on turning around me deer into andouille sausage. I think I’ll have him save the heart to try like this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 17, 2018)

Thanks all for looking and the likes, much appreciated !


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 17, 2018)

Looks good. Have been carrying a zip lock for this reason. The deer aren't cooperating with me yet...


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 18, 2018)

Winterrider said:


> Looks good. Have been carrying a zip lock for this reason. The deer aren't cooperating with me yet...



WR, I always have a 2 gallon ziploc in my pack for heart and liver ! :)


----------



## vgene (Nov 18, 2018)

Crazymoon what do you do w the liver?  I’m going to need some motivation to do that:)


----------



## meatallica (Nov 18, 2018)

Love me some deer heart!! After back straps, my next favorite cut


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks great CM, one of the best parts of the deer!


----------



## buzzy (Nov 18, 2018)

Looking great CM. I got 2 in freezer now hoping to add more. I like them smoked or pickled. Always turns out great. Never tried to pickle after smoke though. HUH might have just gave myself an idea.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice Job, CM!!
We always cut the heart up in strips, so we could cut out the valves & muscle strings inside.
We also ate the Liver & Kidneys, but the Heart was always first to go.
Like.

BTW: I also cured some Deer Heart too:
*Deer Heart (TQ Seasoned & Sauteed in Butter)*

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 18, 2018)

vgene said:


> Crazymoon what do you do w the liver?  I’m going to need some motivation to do that:)



Any recipe that uses other liver, can be applied to Venison liver. Boudin  Sausage,  Braunschweiger, Liver Pate, Liver Mousse. Strips of liver sauteed, medium, with tomato, onion, garlic, parsley, lemon and cumin on a Steak Roll makes a killer sandwich, Etc...JJ 
.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 18, 2018)

vgene said:


> Crazymoon what do you do w the liver?  I’m going to need some motivation to do that:)


VG, IMHO the liver needs to be sliced THIN and soaked with 3-4 rinses in cold water with baking soda. then fry in bacon fat with onions for a great meal! A lot of folks soak the liver whole which does very little,slice and soak is the key to a quality tasting liver


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 20, 2018)

Crazymoon Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

We eaten the heart and liver for years the only thing we found with the liver is it causes horrible gas. Whew

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 20, 2018)

A friend of my son's gave us a couple of hearts. They're sitting in the freezer currently until the wife's up for them. I don't eat them but she loves them, and I doubt she'll risk letting me smoke them. To hard to come by w/o any hunters in the family anymore.

Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 20, 2018)

Looks great , I have a couple in the freezer I need to do something with


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 20, 2018)

A lot of hunters strip out the tenderloins for "camp meat", NOT ME! Its going to be FRESH liver and/or heart! I broke my tradition this year and venturing out to make braunschweiger

That looks might tasty CM!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2018)

Buf Thanks for the like it is greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------



## pellethead13 (Dec 2, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> I love a smoked deer heart and 2 hearts is even bettter!
> View attachment 380619
> 
> Cleaned all the fat off of them and coated with olive oil and a spicy rub.
> ...


Heart may be my favorite muscle on a deer! Usually the first thing I eat day of the kill, looks great!


----------



## buzzy (Dec 3, 2018)

I don’t eat liver but see what others do when butchering. They skin & devein the liver. Is this not needed on deer or is it something not thought to mention. My .02


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2018)

buzzy said:


> I don’t eat liver but see what others do when butchering. They skin & devein the liver. Is this not needed on deer or is it something not thought to mention. My .02



It's been awhile, but we never did anything but soak it, cut it up, and cook it.
Here's a "How-To" for prepping:
http://venisonthursday.com/clean-deer-liver-cooking-freezing

Bear


----------



## buzzy (Dec 3, 2018)

OK I stand corrected. I'll have to try that next harvest. The wife likes liver & onions.
THANKS Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2018)

buzzy said:


> OK I stand corrected. I'll have to try that next harvest. The wife likes liver & onions.
> THANKS Bear




LOL---That's another thing I haven't had in a long time.
Mrs Bear hears "Liver", and starts making "Yuck" Faces.

Take something with you to the woods, to put the Liver in, because it's a bit delicate, and won't hold up like the Heart does.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 3, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---That's another thing I haven't had in a long time.
> Mrs Bear hears "Liver", and starts making "Yuck" Faces.
> 
> Take something with you to the woods, to put the Liver in, because it's a bit delicate, and won't hold up like the Heart does.
> ...



Bear, I carry a 2 gallon ziploc bag it holds both heart and liver with no leaks. :)


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 3, 2018)

buzzy said:


> I don’t eat liver but see what others do when butchering. They skin & devein the liver. Is this not needed on deer or is it something not thought to mention. My .02


Buzzy, IMHO this isn't needed, I slice THIN and then soak in ice cold water and baking soda with multiple rinses.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 3, 2018)

So what’s the texture of heart compare to?


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 4, 2018)

jcam222 said:


> So what’s the texture of heart compare to?


JC222, If you smoke a heart after a week in the fridge it will be soft and almost mushy (like liver,not recommended:)). I like to freeze or smoke w/in a few days and the texture is  firm and a slight bit chewy but delicious!


----------



## Odie Oskarsson (Dec 5, 2018)

Never had deer heart but i absolutley love lamb and mutton heart, normally braised and in gravy around here but here we come smoked hearts!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 6, 2018)

Odie Oskarsson said:


> Never had deer heart but i absolutley love lamb and mutton heart, normally braised and in gravy around here but here we come smoked hearts!



OO, I think you will love a smoked heart! A slice of heart ,cheese and a cracker is excellent.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2018)

LOL---I've had Beef Heart, Deer Heart, Bear Heart, Rabbit Heart, Turkey Heart, Squirrel Heart, and probably a couple others my Dad prepared many years ago, and I loved them all.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 6, 2018)

Your just a good hearted person Bear.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2018)

Crazymoon and Tallbm thanks for the likes they are greatly appreciated.

Warren


----------

